# Sidney APH has died



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Sad day today...

This morning before work i put some food in my aph cages as normal, just incase they get the munchies during the day. They both always come out of their little houses to have a breakfast snack as im doing it, they have done everyday for the last year without fail. This morning Mocha came out, but no sign of Sidney. Lifted his house just to check he was ok and he was led on his side dead  no signs of why, other than some blood in his mouth. He had eaten, drunk and was thundering around on his wheel when i went to bed last night. It is completely unexpected, poor little man.

RIP Sidney...


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry for your loss xx
Sleep tight little Sidney xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Poor thing! RIP Sydney!! Am sorry for your loss hun!! HUGS!! xx


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

RIP little Sidney  xxx


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

R.I.P. Dearest Sidney xxx


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

That is so sad  Poor Sidney and poor you. 

So sorry.


----------



## dobermummy (Apr 4, 2009)

im so soryy

rip sidney


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry to here about Sidney


----------

